# Moving To Canada



## Nashbobby (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello Team,

I am new to this forum. Firstly, I have tried my best to go through all the genenral discussion strings possible to gather views on moving to Canada - Really impressive!!!. Thanks.

I am the process of reviewing/making application for PR through FSW (Federal Skill Worker). Couple of things i need clarity on
I am IT manager (7 years of experience) with a leading NZ IT company
1. Is positions for IT/IT manager still not included in the demad list - NOC? (But I see a section that says Computing and technical Services manager as an option)
2. The website says that the application has reached its cap (10,000 applications) already, and will be notified by July 1 2012. Do the notification happen on the days closer to the mentioned date?
3. Which location (Province) in your view would be a good option for IT people?
4. Anything in particular that I should be aware of when filing my application?


Your advise and suggestions will be of great value.

Cheers


----------



## Nashbobby (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi guys,

Can I get some advise on the above? Have I posted in the wrong part of the forum?


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Nashbobby said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can I get some advise on the above? Have I posted in the wrong part of the forum?


Ontario would be the best for IT.


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

Nashbobby said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Firstly, I have tried my best to go through all the genenral discussion strings possible to gather views on moving to Canada - Really impressive!!!. Thanks.
> 
> ...


It will happen sometime between now and 1 Jul (next 3 weeks). list has been closed about 6 weeks or so, I don't remember IT being on the 2011 list of 29 occupations in any form, except perhaps management occupations in business? this was the fist list to fill up and was full in about two weeks of the list opening.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

IT dissapeared from the list in 2010, I believe. It was still on the list in 2009.


----------



## Nashbobby (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you all..

I was a little dissappointed to see that there were no replies for more than a week. I am glad you all took time to answer.


----------



## Tmorris (Oct 18, 2012)

Please read about Canadian Experience. 

In some cases, employers use "a lack of Canadian experience" as a convenient way to discriminate against newcomers. They may think that foreign work experience is not equal to Canadian experience.

I agree it is a load of rubbish, but it is a serious thing over here in Canada.

Please, Please read it up.


----------



## MR68 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Tmorris - we are moving to Quebec. My husband is an IT Consultant - a Network Engineer with a global internet company (a British company which is also active and well-known in Canada). He speaks fluent French. 

It's worrying me to read that people are not getting work in Canada without Canadian work experience. Does this also apply to people arriving from the UK ? 

UK companies and universities have international recognition. On what basis would they not recruit someone from a UK university or UK-based company ?


----------

